# ponzo sauce



## 100folds (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe for making ponzo sauce. Does it keep for a long time? Do you have to keep it in the fridge?
Thanks
B


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Do you mean Ponzu sauce?

If so, it's made from soy sauce, rice vinegar, rice wine, seaweed and dried bonito flakes.

I don't have a specific recipe though. Sorry.

Mark


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I think you'll find what you need here:

Ponzu Sauce Recipes


----------



## toddlove8845 (Jul 29, 2005)

Back in the day when i worked Chinois on Main the ponzu recipe was super simple. Equal parts soy, rice vinegar, mirin(straight the alcohol was not burnt out) and a splash of yuzu juice. You take this base recipe and blend raw enoki mushrooms and a splash of sesame oil and you have a great sauce.


----------

